# Radioenlace Para Emisora FM



## djchinomix (Oct 29, 2007)

Hola amigos del foro, nesecito su ayuda.
Nesecito armar un radioenlace para una radio FM de mi localidad para transmitir partidos y eventos, me interesa q alcance como max 10 kilometros.
yo e estado viendo un circuito que sale el http://www.electronica2000.com que es un transmisor de 2 metros (144 Mhz), no se su potencia, no se que puede estar en esa frecuencia si hara conflicto con otro enlace, ustedes me podrian decir si sirve, nesecito algo que se escuche como una linea telefonica pero ojala sea mejor y que no interfiera con otros enlaces.
Aca dejo los link del transmisor y reseptor:

Transmisor: http://www.electronica2000.com/transmisores/transm2metros.htm
Reseptor: http://www.electronica2000.com/transmisores/receptor144mhz.htm

Aca abajo dejo este proyecto en formato PDF.


Si ustedes tienen otro circuito que sea mejor, mas estable, mas potencia, etc. podrian postearlo aqui porfa.


Gracias y espero su ayuda. (si nesecitan algo preguntenmelo , lo respondo sin ningun problema, siempre y cuando lo sepa jijiji).


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 30, 2007)

Esa frecuencia es reservada para radioaficionados.

Si transmites permanentemente en esta, puede ser que algun Radioaficionado se altere (Se enoje) y te denuncie.

Averigua que frecuencias estan disponibles para radienlace


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 30, 2007)

oye el temita ese del alcance siempre trae problemas. mejor yo creo ir por lo legal.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 10, 2008)

A pesar de que este tema es de octubre del año pasado... me preguntaba si alguien puede arientarme en este asunto.

Segun ví, los equipos de enlace trabajan en el orden de frecuencias correspondientes a UHF y no VHF, también que la señal es codificada... o sea que todos los equipos de enlace podrian transmitir en la misma frecuencia y solo depende del receptor el interpretar la información.

Esta mañana estuve sobre un tanque de agua de 10000 litros hubicado sobre un edificio de 12 pisos y la verdad que nunca creí ver la ciudad de esa manera... hacia un lado el mar... hacia el otro las sierras... todo se ve desde ahí... esto me hace considerar la posibilidad de montar el estudio en un lugar y la planta transmisora en otro.


----------



## mcrven (Ene 10, 2008)

> Esa frecuencia es reservada para radioaficionados.



Siendo RadioAficionado, les confirmo la información de fogonazo.

Banda de 2 metros: f = 144 MHz ~ 178 MHz

En otra época las emisoras de FM (88 ~ 108 MHz), se utilizaron cómo radio-enlace entre los estudios de las emisoras Broad Casting (Onda Media) AM, cuando la distancia entre éstos y el TX, no podía cubrirse con líneas muertas.

Igualmente pueden utilizarse en la actualidad para emisoras FM Locales y otra, remota de alta potencia, ubicada en sitio de propagación más favorable. Todo depende de la cobertura que se quiera lograr.

DJChinomix, déjate de inventos, no vaya a ser que te metes en algún lío con el Min Com. Búsca la distribución del Espectro Radioléctrico de tu país y ajústate a las ordenanzas.

Saludos a todos: mcrven[/quote]


----------



## El nombre (Ene 10, 2008)

afinando un poco mas

144 a 147 radioaficionados
148 a 178 Banda comercial ( aqui puedes trabajar libremente si no molestas a nadie, mas de 4W te hace falta licencia)


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 16, 2009)

hola... se que es tarde... (casi dos años) pero supongo que es igual de útil.

En argentina se usa entre 220~240mhz. Tipicamente la potencia es de 15w (de ahí para abajo) con antenas direccionales. Imagino que la frecuencia debe ser asignada por el ente regulador.


----------



## alexus (Dic 16, 2009)

aqui se usa 952 mhz, yaguis ultradireccionales... de esas que estan cerradas en un paquete de no se que... tambien se usa una tal subportadora, ahi no tengo ni idea!


----------



## GustyArte (Dic 16, 2009)

> Imagino que la frecuencia debe ser asignada por el ente regulador.


En Argentina deberia ser legisladas todas las frecuencias, pero esas que nombras las frecuencias las asigan al azar, la empresa M31 segun la localidad que vendan, le asigan la frecuencia para que no coincida con otro equipo vendido.

Como le comentaba a mi amigo Moises, lo mejor que vi son los enlaces de TV, de 1 o 2 watts que venden en MercadoLibre por ejemplo, oscilan en los u$s 150 y con buenas direccionales podes cubrir distancias superiores a 10 km.. con video (si queres usarlo claro) y sobre todo audio estereo.
Ojo, no lo recomiendo como enlace estudio-planta, solo como movil (por la respuesta de frecuencia de audio)


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 19, 2009)

bueno... según tengo entendido, m31 usa el mismo modulador que el transmisor de fm. Sólo que a la salida en vez de usar las mismas etapas amplificadoras (normalmente de tres etapas), lo que usar un multiplicador de frecuencia RC, así al modulador le ponen 112.65 mhz y después de esa etapa se tienen 225,3 mhz, por ejemplo.

Esto hace que me pregunte si al doblar la frecuencia de esa manera, el audio resulta afectado.


----------



## tercel (Ene 16, 2010)

muy interesante el tema del radioenlace pero falta info yo personalmente busco pero nada agradeseria si agun amigo del foro publicara un circuito saludos a todos y un buen año.......


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 21, 2010)

como decía, en estos aparatos (segun tengo entendido) el transmisor es exactamente el mismo que en fm comercial, así que el chiste debe estar en el ajuste del driver de los amplificadores, aprovechando el segundo armónico.

Bueno, cuando me meta un poquito en este asunto les comentaré lo que voy aprendiendo.

Saludos,


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 21, 2010)

Primero deberias probar con un handy o base de VHF 2 metros si tenes contacto con tu 
base de la radio de FM una vez que te asegures que cubres esos 10 km dado que no nos estas dando la topologia del terreno, sigue con ese mismo equipo que ya tienes el enlace. 

El circuito que muestras es de .5 watt no llegas muy lejos con esa potencia. La otra es que la radio de FM si va a transmitir seguido partidos y hay mas de un estadio de futbol monte una repetidora en algun punto estrategico para que te asegures el enlace via repetidora. Por ultimo, con celular y un plan corporativo (entre internos) no probaste?

La banda de 2 metros esta ocupada por radioaficionados y no podras transmitir en ella si no quieres tener problemas. La banda comercial si te anda la prueba puedes tramitar la licencia asi no tenes problemas tampoco.

El enlace es de un solo canal o necesitas un duplex?


----------



## tercel (Feb 2, 2010)

Hola amigos yo he probado con portátiles de VHF (th22) y andan bien solo que por el trabajo continuo de las transmisiones, no son muy útiles y por el ancho de banda que estos tienen. Pero la cobertura oscila fácil mente 10km  con antenas de 1/4 de honda 
Fantástico pero se calientan mucho, mucho, mucho alguna idea agradecido…


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 2, 2010)

Vale la prueba por la cobertura, no para ser usado un handy que esta pensado hablar, escuchar, hablar escuchar... en ese tiempo se disipa el calor, ademas de no freirte el cerebro. 

En un uso continuo necesitas un equipo base que ademas de tener mas potencia tiene mayor disipacion del calor por el uso continuo. Al final necesitas un solo canal se transmite desde el estadio y no se recibe nada desde la radio?


----------



## jagodi (Jul 29, 2011)

Para trasmisiones hacerlo con skype EL RETARDO ES SOLO DE 1/2 SEGUNDO


----------



## Tavo (Ago 3, 2011)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> A pesar de que este tema es de octubre del año pasado... me preguntaba si alguien puede arientarme en este asunto.


A pesar de que ya pasaron más de tres años, me animo a responder. 



DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Esta mañana estuve sobre un tanque de agua de 10000 litros hubicado sobre un edificio de 12 pisos y la verdad que nunca creí ver la ciudad de esa manera... hacia un lado el mar... hacia el otro las sierras... todo se ve desde ahí... *esto me hace considerar la posibilidad de montar el estudio en un lugar y la planta transmisora en otro.*


Eso ya existe, por lo menos acá en esta ciudad.

Hay una emisora muy conocida y con trayectoria que está ubicada en un lugar bien céntrico, pero como no tienen altura suficiente, colocaron el equipo y la antena en la terraza de una edificio, y encima con una torre de 20 metros.
Tiene 4 dipolos enfasados, y la potencia no la sé, pero se que es bastante (creo que 300W).

Supongamos, 300W a 50 metros, yo creo que se logra mucho con eso... no?

Desde la planta transmisora hasta el edificio habrá unas... 3-4 cuadras, y ahí hacen un enlace por UHF (creo) hasta el edificio. 

Saludos!

PS: En resumen, es una MUY buena idea para tener BUEN alcance y con una potencia moderada.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 11, 2011)

Hola tavo, ya se que existe hace rato... pero me refería a una cuestión de costos. En realidad no es caro, además de que se necesita otro permiso para operar en la banda asignada, aunque aca todos lo hacen donde encuentran lugar en el espectro.


----------



## edwos2010 (Ago 21, 2011)

Hola jagod me parece una muy buena forma en lazar por SKIPE pero en el lugar donde me encuentro estoy montando una emisora y no tengo acceso a ese medio, de otro lado tengo entendido por lo que me han explicado que aca en Colombia uno puede tener su emisora sin problemas siempre y cuando no pase de 20 Vatios, lo otro es que quiero que alguien si tiene conocimiento, cuales son las frecuencias que se manjan aca en Colombia para radioenlaces.

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 26, 2011)

Hola djchinomix , !saludos amigo! el circuito que postaste infelizmente no te atendera tu anseios porque el TX es controlado a cristal de quartzo e este tipo de circuito no te permite lo desvio de frequencia deseado para una transmissiõn de alta calidad , e por otro lado el receptor es demasiado sinples , no tiene estabilidad suficiente para operar mucho tiempo sin problemas de sintonia e quizaz no tiene sensibilidad suficiente  para uno optimo alcance. Voi buscar algo que te atenda  e yo te envio .
En tenpo : estoi esperando una respuesta de uno amigo mio que me prometeu el manual de servicio del transmissor de TV en UHF marca LD4250 del fabricante LINEAR aka de Brasil.
Quando este estiver en mi manos yo te envio ! esteja certo disto !
!Un fuerte abraço !
Daniel Lopes.


----------

